# Topics > Smart home > Smart bed, smart mattress >  Eight, sleep tracker and smart bed cover, Eight, New York, USA

## Airicist

Designer - Eight

"EIGHT: Sleep Tracker & Smart Bed Cover" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Eight: the world's first mattress cover that makes any bed smart

Published on Jan 27, 2015




> The world’s first mattress cover that intelligently warms your bed, tracks sleep, and makes your bed smart. 
> 
> Eight learns your sleep patterns and habits to manage the temperature of your bed and communicate with smart home devices to provide you with comfort, convenience, and security while you sleep. 
> 
> On its own, Eight will learn your regular bedtime and set your bed to a comfortable temperature before you get into bed. 
> 
> While you sleep, Eight continues to adjust your bed temperature with the option to have a different temperature on each side of the bed, so both you and your partner can set your own preferences.
> 
> To help you wake up, Eight can detect your lightest point of sleep to set your smartphone alarm to go off at just the right time, without leaving you feeling groggy.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Eight smart mattress cover: track your sleep & live better

Published on Sep 15, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Eight: Doing comes from dreaming

Published on Dec 6, 2016




> Get going, go-getter
> Plug in. Pursue the new.
> Keep minds full and hearts happy.
> Big ambition becomes better action.
> But don't be afraid to close your eyes.
> Stop. Breathe.
> Remind yourself: This is for you.
> Doing comes from dreaming.
> Make the most of it.

----------


## Airicist

Eight integrates with Amazon Echo!

Published on Jan 31, 2017




> Introducing the smart bedroom, by Eight and IFTTT

----------


## Airicist

Eight: the better smarter mattress

Published on Feb 6, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Introducing the smart bed

Published on May 18, 2017




> What can the Eight Smart Bed do for you? Find out with our 108-night trial!

----------


## Airicist

Unboxing your Eight

Published on Aug 15, 2017




> Setting up your Eight Smart Mattress is easy. Just unbox, remove the plastic, and watch as the foam puffs up to true size. Then place the smart cover over your mattress, like any fitted sheet. Plug in the hub on the left side and start sleeping smart today!

----------

